# Best Clippers You've Used



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

So ever since my horse broke my original clippers last spring [can't remember the brand but they were ginormous and just all around bulky, loud and old ] I've been trying to find clippers to replace them, I bought 2 different clippers, cordless and with a cord, that my tack shop owner strongly suggested one from Oster and one from Wahl. Both have broken since then, the cordless wont keep a charge for longer then 10mins and the corded one just wont work half the time for some reason and when it does it doesn't clip the hair right [hard to explain]. I take good care of them but for one reason or another they just break. It's getting to be that time of the year again and I'm searching once again. What are some really nice clippers that you've had that have lasted? 

ALSO; just thought of this, could the reason why the corded clippers broke/stopped working well be because of the thickness/coarseness of the hair? Last year I was showing a gelding that had thick/long really coarse facial hair.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Subbing. I'm also clipper shopping. I've had a couple brands recommended to me by friends, but I'm interested to hear what other folks have to say.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oster Golden A5 2 speeds!!!!


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Andis Super G 2speed. Wonderful and they have already paid for themselves.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

Could everyone tell how long they've had the clippers and what/how much they use them? Thanks for the ones that have already replied!


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Oster Golden A5 2 speeds!!!!


Those are the ones that I originally had! But they were ancient! :happydance:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sinister said:


> ALSO; just thought of this, could the reason why the corded clippers broke/stopped working well be because of the thickness/coarseness of the hair? Last year I was showing a gelding that had thick/long really coarse facial hair.


What blades are you using? The blades wear fast if there is any dirt in the hair. I am constantly cleaning and oiling mine just to be on the safe side. I also have Cryogen blades, they seem to be holding up.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Sinister said:


> Those are the ones that I originally had! But they were ancient! :happydance:


They may have been wore out. Where they used? 
I bought some and I love them. Every show barn that I have worked at used them too. That's why I bought them.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> They may have been wore out. Where they used?
> I bought some and I love them. Every show barn that I have worked at used them too. That's why I bought them.





> What blades are you using? The blades wear fast if there is any dirt in the hair. I am constantly cleaning and oiling mine just to be on the safe side. I also have Cryogen blades, they seem to be holding up.


No, those are the ones my horse broke..well I broke but I blame it on my horse. :wink: I was clipping my old gelding and he spooked and shoved his body into me [because when he's scared he has to be in his mommies lap] anyway I ended up dropping them and bye-bye best clippers ever. 

I also oil and clean my clippers religiously. I used the original blades that came with the clippers for my original clippers but I can't remember the blades I used on the other two clippers. They were probably Oster because my tack shop has a limited choice of blades and I was going to order better ones but never got around to it, and now I gave them away.


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

Subbing because I'm in the market as well lol


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I love, love, love my Wahl ShowPro clippers:

ShowPro Clippers - Horse Clippers from SmartPak Equine


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love, love, LOVE my Double K Groomers Edge (model 401) clippers! Did I mention I LOVE THESE CLIPPERS! The handpiece does not get hot, they are not loud or do they vibrate excessively. I own minis (obviously) and pretty much every other week all summer and fall I am clipping 7 horses. I have never once had a problems with them but they are not cheap. They will cut through ANYTHING, even on setting 3 and 4! I have sheared sheep with them and they are not even close to being a sheep shear. I am thinking I paid $320.00 plus shipping to get them here. If you clip on low speeds they leave almost no clipper marks and if you really take your time none at all! I have clipped the night before a show (full body clip) and you could not tell. Mine have the 12 foot cable and are the portable version. They can be ordered in many lengths from 5 foot up to 20 I think. I also purchased a hoof polisher, it is awesome too.
This is their website
401 Equine/Large Animal Portable Clipper
Depending upon the website you go to they are ranging from $320 up to $700. Do not pay $700 for them! the $320 ones are the same ones. They start there but the prices does go up slightly if you want the longer cables.

This is about the cheapest I found doing a quick search for them.
http://www.groomerstore.com/clippers.aspx?gclid=COW0nZePoa4CFcjc4AodU3hz5A
Sometimes you can find a reconditioned pair, Double K does all the work and they work just as great as new. If you see them somewhere priced reasonably do not think twice cause they will be gone.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> I love, love, love my Wahl ShowPro clippers:
> 
> ShowPro Clippers - Horse Clippers from SmartPak Equine


How long have you had them, and how have they held up?



> I love, love, LOVE my Double K Groomers Edge (model 401) clippers! Did I mention I LOVE THESE CLIPPERS! The handpiece does not get hot, they are not loud or do they vibrate excessively. I own minis (obviously) and pretty much every other week all summer and fall I am clipping 7 horses. I have never once had a problems with them but they are not cheap. They will cut through ANYTHING, even on setting 3 and 4! I have sheared sheep with them and they are not even close to being a sheep shear. I am thinking I paid $320.00 plus shipping to get them here. If you clip on low speeds they leave almost no clipper marks and if you really take your time none at all! I have clipped the night before a show (full body clip) and you could not tell. Mine have the 12 foot cable and are the portable version. They can be ordered in many lengths from 5 foot up to 20 I think. I also purchased a hoof polisher, it is awesome too.
> This is their website
> 401 Equine/Large Animal Portable Clipper
> Depending upon the website you go to they are ranging from $320 up to $700. Do not pay $700 for them! The $320 ones are the same ones. They start there but the prices does go up slightly if you want the longer cables.
> ...


*drools* Those sound ah-may-zing! But I think they're a little bit too fancy for what I need, but if I ever see a used pair or a really good sale I'm definitely going to be picking me up those fancy pants clippers!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sinister said:


> How long have you had them, and how have they held up?


 I've had them since mid-December, so not terribly long, but they've held up very well. Read some of the reviews from SmartPak; others have had great success with them as well. The cord is pretty short, though, so I have to use an extension cord.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

equiniphile said:


> I've had them since mid-December, so not terribly long, but they've held up very well. Read some of the reviews from SmartPak; others have had great success with them as well. The cord is pretty short, though, so I have to use an extension cord.


Okay, thank you! I'll have to start researching because that's a cheap price if they last!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

OOO, a good spot to check for reconditioned ones is the auction page at lilbeginnings. Here is the link to it. The Little Horse Barn - Come join in the FUN!


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

minihorse927 said:


> OOO, a good spot to check for reconditioned ones is the auction page at lilbeginnings. Here is the link to it. The Little Horse Barn - Come join in the FUN!


WHAT IS THIS. how have I not heard of this site??? Oh god... So much money is going to be spent. DH will not be happy. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sinister (Nov 28, 2011)

minihorse927 said:


> OOO, a good spot to check for reconditioned ones is the auction page at lilbeginnings. Here is the link to it. The Little Horse Barn - Come join in the FUN!


:shock: It's like Ebay, but _better_! So much better!!


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

SkyeDawn said:


> WHAT IS THIS. how have I not heard of this site??? Oh god... So much money is going to be spent. DH will not be happy. Lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OMG! You haven't heard of lilbeginnings.com?!!?!?!?!?!? What has the world come to?! Your welcome! :twisted:


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

elleng0728 said:


> Andis Super G 2speed. Wonderful and they have already paid for themselves.


Second these! Love them and they are fairly priced. I have done everything from bridle paths, body clips, I've even body clipped (called shearing the cattle show world) two of my show steers with them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

I have an OTTB that I am showing in hunter jumper this month. I live in Ohio and I want to full body clip him. Would this effect the shine of his coat? Also would I HAVE to pull his mane? I would hate to be because it's so beautiful! Also any grooming tips you have please share!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

When you clip their coat it becomes very dull. I clip mine evry other week through the summer and to help their coats I feed super 14. If they have been on it for a while then within a week of clipping then their coat is shiny and back to their natural color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you do a full body clip? I want to do it to get him ready for show season. But only if he won't look dull
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, full body clip, head to toe every 2 weeks on all 7 minis during the summer. Put him on super 14 for a couple weeks and clips 7 to10 day before the show
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pic...rse-anybody-else-do-112766/page3/#post1368630

Copy and paste that link and look for my post, the top picture of my mare is what she lookes like on super 14 and clipped 7 daays before a show
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

That looks good! Full body clip? My TB is on equistages 14%
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

That looks good  do you do it before he starts shedding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Usually I start showing in may and start clipping in mid april. I typically start feeding super mid march. Mine are shedding heavy right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you so much  any other tips for a shiny coat?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Brush, brush, brush all week long to bring the oils back up in the coat and showday use something like showsheen or I use healthy haircare silverado shine to really make them shine. Just ne careful putting it under your saddle cause you will slide off the horse! Also, right after clipping them I use healthy haircare hair moisturizer all over and really soak them in it. Then I rub it into their hair and skin with my hands and a soft brush.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

So even if I clip while he's shedding he can look shiny?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes, it is possible but it all depends on your feed program and how much care and time you put into bringing that shine back to his coat. The longer the time you can clip and wait for it to grow back some before a show, the better the results. Super 14 does wonders for a horses coat and is a staple in my feed program. At the time of the picture I referred you to that mare was eating strategy, so very close in formula to your equistages.

Minis typically grow coats faster than other full size horses so while 7 days is what mine need to grow sufficient coat, it may vary from horse to horse. I have a pinto mare that I clip at least 10 days before a show or her white hair looks rather pink because of the skin underneath. 

Also the longer body clip you leave, the easier it is to get the shine back. I clip mine with a 10 or 15 blade (depends on the horse) and then use a various mix of 30, 40, and 50 blades on the face/ears and legs (I will not give out all my secrets where I clip with what blade).

When is this show that you are preparing for?


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

It's not until may. But I just wanted to get a head start and a fresh slate to start his grooming process. He was abandoned and his mane and coat are so dull and shaggy and he's hue too. 16.2 hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

do you have a picture of what he looks like currently? What time in May?


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

Middle of may. And I do but
I can't upload it on my phone 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

If it was me, I would do a full body clip the first week of april. That gives you a month and a half to work on bringing his coat back to life since you don't have the previous ecperience. It took me a couple years to discover the way I do mine and bring the coat back so quick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

So you wouldn't do it around march? I'm
Just so nervous about him not growing in shiny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

You can do it in march but be prepared to blanket the horse when it gets down to 50 and lower with at least a light sheet. At least if you wait till april you will have less cold snaps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachelconley (Feb 9, 2012)

That's true. We have plenty of heavy blankets for him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

